
It's Still Very Early, But Scribd Looks Like A Winner - jrbedard
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/25/scribd-growing-like-youtube/
======
Alex3917
I didn't like Scribd the first time I saw it, but it's starting to grow on me.
The recommendation engine not only works but is brilliant, and I love the fact
that I can download whole eBooks for free. My only gripe is the site design.

A quick look at the National Adult Literacy Survey shows the potential market
is smaller than that of YouTube, but in some ways the stickiness of the
eyeballs you do have is more important than the total eyeballs.

~~~
Alex3917
Also, I'm not sure how thrilled the seduction community and NLP community will
be that all of their books are now online. I don't normally advocate piracy,
but I think this is a really unique opportunity for grokking Net Natives circa
2007.

(Net Natives as used by Fred Wilson:
<http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2006/06/net_natives.html)>

update: When I say it's a unique opportunity for grokking net natives, I mean
this in the same sense as when Paul Kedrosky blogged that the Amazon top 100
products list is more telling than the Ph.D. dissertation of the average
would-be historian.

<http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2006/12/27/top_sellers_at.html>

------
JMiao
Interesting. Just a point of reference:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=4796>

------
abrs
So, what was their financial business model again?

